# Flaming Arrows



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanx, I thought it was pretty neat too! :wink:


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

To think if they had compounds in the medieval times lol. Cool Video.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I call BS on the #100 low poundage yew longbow. I guess they make old men a lot stronger for this video. I also remember the lighting of the Olympic torch a few years ago with a flaming arrow.


----------



## dcz (Feb 13, 2019)

The arrows looked pretty heavy and seemed to start out fairly fast. Seems likely it was a pretty heavy draw. He did not hold long enough to see how well he would do if he were to take time to aim.


----------



## EdmundPenyngton (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm not sure there was much aiming to be done with a 100+ lb english warbow. Ideally, you'd have a thousand of your countrymen standing beside you firing arrows at the same time you did. As long as all your shots landed in the same general area it'd be hard to miss the army you were shooting at. Accuracy by volume, so to speak.

I'd love to see what a 1/2" shaft from a 100 lb longbow could do to a target at 20 yards though. Probably blow clean through it.


----------



## hick6217 (Dec 8, 2018)

It's too bad modern bows shoot to fast for a flame, could make backyard shooting much more interesting...


----------



## VictoriaFlow (Dec 11, 2019)

great vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlkArrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting.
My friend, who got me into archery, was tasked with lighting the flame at the B.C. Games like they did at the Barcelona Olympics many years ago. I believe they got napalm, with great difficulty, from the military for his arrow. They could not come up with anything that wouldn't go out.


----------

